# Pantera 92 Aufbauhilfe



## baldur75 (23. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

ich möchte gerne meinen alten Panterarahmen wieder aufbauen.
Das einzige, was ich von den Originalteilen noch habe, ist die U - Brake. der Rest ist nicht mehr zu verwenden, ist einfach zu alt und verbraucht.
Falls es eine Möglichkeit gibt, eine U - Brake aus dem BMX Sortiment zu nehmen wäre das natürlich auch fein. Die schauen ja teilweise auch recht rattig aus. Ich wollte gerne eine Federgabel von Marzocchi verbauen. Als Kurbel sollte irgendwas von Race Face her. Ebenso der Vorbau sollte von Race Face sein. Der Diabolus gefällt mir ganz gut. Auch wenn er nicht dafür vorgesehen ist, ich steh voll auf das Ding 
Nun meine Bitte an Euch und  Euer Fachwissen:
Welche Teile Kann ich verbauen?
Der Rahmen ist komplett von mir poliert worden.
Gibt es noch eine Möglichkeit Decals zu bekommen?
Fragen über Fragen!

Für Eure Tipps und Anregungen bedanke ich mich schon mal im Vorraus.

Anbei ein Bild aus meinem kleinen GT - Stall.(Das rote Pantera habe ich letztens beim -E- ergattert,das kommt auch noch dran 

Gruss Baldur


----------



## baldur75 (25. Juni 2008)

Ok, das mit den Decals ist schon mal erledigt, dank Tomasius.

Sonst keiner Tipps und Anregungen für mich?
Mir geht es auch um die Maße für Tretlager und Steuerrohr.
So dass ich in einen Laden gehen kann und mit Brauchbarem nach Hause komme 
Wenn ich im Laden sage, dass ich nen Pantera habe, wird der Gesichtsausdruck des Verkäufers einem Auto ähneln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tofu1000 (25. Juni 2008)

Das Tretlager ist doch, wie auf dem Bild zu sehen, noch drin, oder? Dann Kurbeln ab, Messschieber angelegt und Einbaubreite (73?) und Achslänge (113?) gemessen. Steuerrohr würde ich auf 1 1/8 tippen, aber das kannste ja auch messen. Alle Angaben natürlich ohne Gewähr... 
Ansonsten: Die alten RF-Kurbeln sind zumindest optisch die bessere Wahl. Und ansonsten würde ich einfach alles verbauen was funktioniert und passt. Federgabel nur bis höchstens 80mm FW, z.b. ne Z2 (hab noch eine im Keller).
Also mich hat, ehrlich gesagt, dein Nick (????????) etwas vom antworten abgehalten, ich hab bei der Zahlenkombo immer einen faden Beigeschmack, aber vielleicht bin ich da auch etwas überempfindlich...


----------



## versus (25. Juni 2008)

"Also mich hat, ehrlich gesagt, dein Nick (????????) etwas vom antworten abgehalten, ich hab bei der Zahlenkombo immer einen faden Beigeschmack, aber vielleicht bin ich da auch etwas überempfindlich..."


genau das dachte ich mir auch!


----------



## Backfisch (25. Juni 2008)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Also mich hat, ehrlich gesagt, dein Nick (????????) etwas vom antworten abgehalten, ich hab bei der Zahlenkombo immer einen faden Beigeschmack, aber vielleicht bin ich da auch etwas überempfindlich...



Bei Deinem muss ich immer an "tausendjähriges Reich" denken 





Ist schon lustig, oder? Vielleicht ist es das Geburtsjahr, vielleicht fährt er eine Marzocchi 88, ... aber Marzocchi ist eh Nazi, wegen der "Bomber"-Schrift...


----------



## versus (25. Juni 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Ist schon lustig, oder? Vielleicht ist es das Geburtsjahr, vielleicht fährt er eine Marzocchi 88, ... aber Marzocchi ist eh Nazi, wegen der "Bomber"-Schrift...



du hast doch auch schon nachgeschaut wann er geboren ist


----------



## Backfisch (25. Juni 2008)

Wo steht das?


----------



## versus (25. Juni 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Wo steht das?



auf seiner "öffentliches profil" seite:

_Besucher 
Die letzten 4 Besucher auf dieser Seite: 
Backfisch Janikulus tofu1000 versus _


----------



## Backfisch (25. Juni 2008)

Ja nee, wo steht das Geburtsdatum?


----------



## versus (25. Juni 2008)

2 felder darüber - eieieiei...

_Kurzinfo 
Geburtsdatum 
25.04.75 (33) 
Registriert seit 
22.05.2005 
Beiträge 
10  _


----------



## Backfisch (25. Juni 2008)

Oh.

Die neuen Profike sind wohl zu kompliziert für mich.

Brauche noch nen Kaffee.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baldur75 (25. Juni 2008)

Hi,
sorry, ich wusste bis eben ehrlich nicht, was ihr meint. Habe mal gegoogelt und siehe da: www.dasversteckspiel.de/ 
Aber ich kann Euch beruhigen.
Mit nichts von alledem habe ich etwas gemeinsam. Zumal: Baldur!!! Von mir verwendet wegen dem von mir frÃ¼her gespieltem Spiel "Baldurâs Gate" Ja auch aus der nordischen Mythologie herrÃ¼hrt, an der sich die Idioten die Ihr sicherlich meint, ja auch klammern.
Ich denke, um dem Disaster zu entrinnen, werde ich mal sehen ob ich den Nick nicht irgendwie abÃ¤ndern kann.
Aber nochmals in aller Deutlichkeit:
Ich bin ein normaler Kerl aus dem Raum KÃ¶ln, ohne irgendwelchem Hang zu Extreme dieser Art. Ich fÃ¼hle mich auch zu alt und zu reif fÃ¼r solch einen schwachsinnigen BlÃ¶dsinn PUNKT
Ich hÃ¶re Metal und bin fÃ¼r fast jeden BlÃ¶dsinn zu haben, aber nicht sowas!
Ich hoffe, ich konnte Euch etwas Licht in meine geÃ¤chtete Figur bringen 
Danke fÃ¼r den Hinweis mit dem Lager. So werde ich es machen.

Gruss Micha

Und nun werde ich mal nach der NickÃ¤nderung sehen, um mich weiterhin ungestraft hier bewegen zu kÃ¶nnen


----------



## baldur75 (25. Juni 2008)

Nun....Nickänderung scheint nicht möglich.
Schade, oder kann das vielleicht ein Admin?
Nun wo ich aufgeklärt bin, hab ich ein schlechtes Gewissen und falls es nicht möglich ist den Nick zu ändern, dann würde ich lieber unter diesem Namen ganz verschwinden.


----------



## baldur75 (25. Juni 2008)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Federgabel nur bis höchstens 80mm FW, z.b. ne Z2 (hab noch eine im Keller).



Was würdest Du für die Gabel haben wollen?


----------



## versus (25. Juni 2008)

baldur88 schrieb:


> dann würde ich lieber unter diesem Namen ganz verschwinden.



gute idee!



baldur88 schrieb:


> Was würdest Du für die Gabel haben wollen?



ich würde entweder eine sid mit 63, bzw. 80mm, die erwähnt marzocchi z2 (bam) mit 70mm, oder eine ältere judy mit 80mm  einbauen.
meine 2002er manitou skareb super und die mars super von 2001 gehen in älteren rahmen (lenkwinkel 70.5 grad) auch noch gerade so.


----------



## tofu1000 (25. Juni 2008)

versus schrieb:


> genau das dachte ich mir auch!


Puuh, doch nicht die einzige Mimose hier... 


Backfisch schrieb:


> Bei Deinem muss ich immer an "tausendjähriges Reich" denken


Auf diesen Namen wurde ich von "netten" Marinesoldaten getauft. Gemüsefresser war zu banal.
Bei den Ergebnissen der letzten Kreistagswahl hier, im sonst schönen Sachsen, begegnet mir die "88" leider viel zu oft in eben diesem Zusammenhang - da wären mir Bomber- oder 88-Gabeln deutlich lieber. 


baldur88 schrieb:


> Nun....Nickänderung scheint nicht möglich.
> Schade, oder kann das vielleicht ein Admin?
> Nun wo ich aufgeklärt bin, hab ich ein schlechtes Gewissen und falls es nicht möglich ist den Nick zu ändern, dann würde ich lieber unter diesem Namen ganz verschwinden.


Baldurs Gate hab ich allerdings auch immer gern gespielt!


baldur88 schrieb:


> Was würdest Du für die Gabel haben wollen?


Hast PM!


----------



## Janikulus (25. Juni 2008)

Namensänderungen scheinen leider nicht möglich zu sein:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=292808
aber vielleicht ist das ja ein Härtefall? Frag mal bei Thomas an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backfisch (25. Juni 2008)

Ich hab meinen damals selber geändert. Vorher hiess ich SS-Fan









 - SCHERZ! Ich hiess BackfireHH. 
Mittlerweile geht das nicht mehr so einfach selber, aber er kann ja mal den Admin anmailen.


----------



## baldur75 (25. Juni 2008)

Danke, ich habe es mal auf diesem Wege versucht. Vielleicht funktioniert es ja und er hat Mitleid mit mir und meiner Situation 

In diesem Sinne sportliche und GTliebende Grüsse
Micha


----------



## baldur75 (8. Juli 2008)

Nun, das mit der Namensänderung soll wohl nicht sein. Ich bekomme kein Feedback.
Neuanmeldung is auch fürn A..... da meine e-Mail Adresse ja schon vergeben ist.
Muss halt so bleiben und gut ist.

Aber nochmal zurück zum Thema:
Welche Schaltungen sind denn heute zu Tage recht gut?
Die Shimano oder die SRam - Dinger?
Als Biker der Neunziger hab ich keinen Plan mehr von dem neuen Zeugs.
Die originale U - Brake habe ich glücklicherweise noch gefunden.

Gruss Michel


----------



## baldur75 (8. Juli 2008)

Wie steht ihr zu aktuellen Race Face Parts an so älteren Rahmen.
Kann man das machen oder wäre das eine Zerstörung von Kulturgut?
Aber wenn ich nun anfange nach Teilen dieser Epoche zu suchen, dann wird das nix mehr mit biken in den nächsten Jahren


----------



## tomasius (8. Juli 2008)

> Aber wenn ich nun anfange nach Teilen dieser Epoche zu suchen, dann wird das nix mehr mit biken in den nächsten Jahren



Ich würde es mit XT 735 oder DX Komponenten aufbauen. Gerade die DX Teile sind recht günstig, sehen gut aus und kosten nicht die Welt. 

Tom


----------



## Kruko (8. Juli 2008)

Der Name Race Face steht leider nicht mehr für die Qualität aus den 90'er Jahren. Heute wird das auch alles in Fernost produziert. Da kannst Du genauso gut Ritchey Parts verwenden. 

Ansonsten bleibt Dir nur die Suche in der Bucht


----------



## baldur75 (17. Juli 2008)

So kleines Update,
habe die Nachtschicht mal damit verbracht den Ramen neu aufzupolieren.
In der ersten Nacht war nur der Hintern dran (noch mit Originalgabel).
In der zweiten hab ich es dann fertig bekommen, und schon mal tofu1000`s
Gabel reingesteckt zum schauen. Die Lappen sind nur zum tragen mit den Fettflossen


----------



## baldur75 (21. Juli 2008)

Nochmals fetten Dank an Tomasius. Sind echt prima geworden.
Da bleibt bestimmt noch ein Aufkleber für die Heckscheibe übrig


----------



## Backfisch (21. Juli 2008)

Tomasius macht noch Decals?


----------



## baldur75 (21. Juli 2008)

Nu, ganz sicher bin ich mir nicht.
Vielleicht hat er die noch so gehabt.

Gruss Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (21. Juli 2008)

baldur88 schrieb:


> Da bleibt bestimmt noch ein Aufkleber für die Heckscheibe übrig



hehe ich hab auch einen schönen GT aufkleber auf der heckscheibe
den hab ich ,wie schon einiges von meinem händler gekriegt mit noch 2 anderen älteren kleinen stickerbögen. aber ich finde die nichmehr


----------



## tofu1000 (22. Juli 2008)

Sieht ja schon schmucki aus. Und der Rest? Mit etwas Elox-rot? Oder anners? Nach derartiger Polierorgien interesssieren sich viele übrigens immer für Bilder der Unterarme...


----------



## baldur75 (22. Juli 2008)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Sieht ja schon schmucki aus. Und der Rest? Mit etwas Elox-rot? Oder anners? Nach derartiger Polierorgien interesssieren sich viele übrigens immer für Bilder der Unterarme...



Die passen gar nicht mehr auf ein Foto


----------



## baldur75 (23. Juli 2008)

Elox. rot wäre natürlich der Gabel wegen die beste Lösung.
Bin mir aber noch nicht ganz sicher.
Rest in schwarz würde ja auch gehen,zudem hätte ich dann schon eine Zusammenstellung der Teile im Kopf. Was bei rot nicht ganz so einfach werden würde.
Aber optisch wäre rot natürlich top


----------



## baldur75 (23. Juli 2008)

Hi nochmal,
was habe ich da eigendlich für eine komische Rahmennummer:
H1L00434 

Die sagt mir eigendlich nicht viel.
In Ungarn gebaut und dann in Luxemburg geklaut 
April 1934?   

Waren die Anfang der 90er so?
Ich muss mal an meinem roten Pantera nachsehen gehen.

Gruss Michel


----------



## Backfisch (23. Juli 2008)

91, würde ich sagen.


----------



## baldur75 (23. Juli 2008)

Das kann sein.
Die 1 ist übrigens mit einer Schlagzahl nachgeschlagen worden. Da stand vorher eine 0 (null)
Habs aber damals so beim Händler gekauft.


----------



## baldur75 (15. August 2008)

So, nach etwas Pause nun ein kleines Update.
Nun es gibt kein Update (erst mal).
Nachdem sich meine langjärige Freundin von mir getrennt hat  , werde ich wohl erst mal eine Zwangspause was den Aufbau betrifft einlegen.
Neue Wohnung ect. kostet ja leider auch wieder Unmengen.
Sobald ich wieder frei im Kopp bin und genügend Kleingeld für die mir noch fehlenden Teile habe, gehts hier weiter.

Viele Grüsse Michel


----------



## Janikulus (15. August 2008)

da kann ich nur sagen, Kopf hoch! Nur die Zeit kann diese Wunden heilen. Und sorge für Abwechslung, da hilft so ein Bike Aufbau ganz gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baldur75 (19. August 2008)

Sodele, Name wurde geändert.


----------



## aggressor2 (19. August 2008)

baldur75 schrieb:


> Sodele, Name wurde geändert.



Hehe..Also gehts doch.
Was macht eigentlich dein Pantera?
gruß


----------



## baldur75 (20. August 2008)

Vier Beiträge weiter oben 

Das Eselchen muss wie gesagt/geschrieben noch ein wenig warten.
Die geplante Kohle geht nun erst mal für die Kaution drauf.
Schöner Mist.
Das Leben legt einem halt nur noch Steine in den Weg. Was solls, dann hüpfe ich ab jetzt halt nur noch vorran 

Aber versprochen: Wenns weiter geht werde ich posten was das Zeug hält

Gruss Michel


----------



## aggressor2 (20. August 2008)

Ach stimmt, da war ja was...
Na dann viel Erfolg etc.
gruß


----------



## baldur75 (1. September 2008)

HI,
hat jemand von Euch vielleicht eine Idee wo man für die alten Syncros Vorbauten noch Abschlusskappen herbekommt. Die aus Kunststoff reichen erst mal. Alu wäre natürlich besser.
eBay ist mir klar, aber vielleicht hat ja noch jemand nen Geheimtip oder sogar noch einen bei sich rumfliegen.
Es hat sich übrigens wieder etwas getan. Hab ne menge Teile an Land ziehen können aber dazu später mehr.

Danke
Gruss Michel


----------



## Backfisch (1. September 2008)

baldur75 schrieb:


> HI,
> hat jemand von Euch vielleicht eine Idee wo man für die alten Syncros Vorbauten noch Abschlusskappen herbekommt. Die aus Kunststoff reichen erst mal. Alu wäre natürlich besser.
> eBay ist mir klar, aber vielleicht hat ja noch jemand nen Geheimtip oder sogar noch einen bei sich rumfliegen.
> Es hat sich übrigens wieder etwas getan. Hab ne menge Teile an Land ziehen können aber dazu später mehr.
> ...



Das Problem hatte ich neulich auch. Mir fehlt eine Metallkappe. Habe dann einen günstigen Syncros-Vorbau bei ebay.com gekauft und davon die Plastikkappe genommen.

Habe schon überlegt, ob man die Plastikkappe irgendwie kopieren kann. Abguss? Knetmetall?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baldur75 (3. September 2008)

Ja , ich habe damals in der Lehre einen aus Messing gedreht. Bombenschwehr dat Dingen 
Nur die Syncrosdinger sind ja leicht schräg. da ist nicht viel mit Drehbank zu machen.
Naja, dann werde ich halt etwas warten bis bei eBay mal sowas auftaucht. Vor ein paar Wochen waren gleich mehrere drin, nur da hatte ich meine Vorbaufrage noch nicht geklärt. Nu is der Vorbau da aber keine Kappen mehr. 
Aber ich habe ja eh Zeit ohne Ende.


----------



## Backfisch (3. September 2008)

baldur75 schrieb:


> Vor ein paar Wochen waren gleich mehrere drin,





Sag nächstes Mal Bescheid, dann kaufen wir zusammen die Bestände auf. Sowas suchen viele.


----------



## baldur75 (3. September 2008)

Alles klar ist gespeichert.
Die Augen sind gespitzt


----------



## baldur75 (6. September 2008)

Hi zusammen, kleines Update (Langeweile in der Nachtschicht):

Bin mir wegen der Kurbeln noch nicht ganz sicher welche ich verbauen soll


----------



## baldur75 (8. September 2008)

So, heute sind noch ein paar Syncros Laufräder angekommen. Der Karton ist beschädigt und wurde von der Post geschlossen.
Werde gleich mal zu meinen Eltern fahren und nachsehen ob die nun noch zu gebrauchen sind.
So ein Pech aber immer.

Den Syncros Vorbau habe ich übrigens an mein STS geschraubt. Dort macht er sich optisch besser, da mir das Dingen eh zu bunt war. Dafür kommt der rot eloxierte vom STS an das Pantera. Steht drauf Shogun Zero. Kennt den einer?

Gruss Micha

Ah und nochwas: Ich lese des öfteren sowas wie "ETA und NOS". Wär ich in einem BMW Forum, wüsste ich was damit anzufangen.
Nur hier bin ich etwas überfordert. Bringt bitte Licht in mein schattiges Hirn


----------



## hoeckle (8. September 2008)

ETA = mechanismus zum traveln an MZ gabeln

NOS = tomasius... nee, spaß beiseite *N*ew *O*ld *S*tock...


----------



## baldur75 (8. September 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> ETA = mechanismus zum traveln an MZ gabeln
> 
> NOS = tomasius... nee, spaß beiseite *N*ew *O*ld *S*tock...



Besten Dank 

Micha


----------



## baldur75 (8. September 2008)

So ,hab gerade mal ein wenig zusammen gesteckt.
Was meint Ihr? Der Vorbau passt von der Farbe nicht wirklich. Ist mit den Jahren etwas gebleicht und bekommt nen leichten Lilastich.
Werde mal den polierten versuchen.


----------



## tomasius (8. September 2008)

Das sieht doch recht vielversprechend aus. 
Dieser Vorbau muss weg.  - Syncros, schwarz! 

Eine Klebeanleitung habe ich dir schon geschickt, oder?

Tom


----------



## baldur75 (9. September 2008)

Ok, das denke ich auch. Dann besorge ich mir mal nen schwarzen.
Klebeanleitung hattest Du mir geschickt. Kann es sein, dass der Syncros - Schriftzug ein wenig zu lang fur den Vorbau ist?
Passt nicht ganz drauf.

Gruss Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baldur75 (10. September 2008)

baldur75 schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass der Syncros - Schriftzug ein wenig zu lang fur den Vorbau ist?
> Passt nicht ganz drauf.
> 
> Gruss Micha



Wird wohl daran liegen weil es ein 120er ist, bei einer Länge von 130 würde er perfekt sitzen.


----------



## baldur75 (16. September 2008)

Hallöchen nochmal,

ich habe mal ein wenig nach Schnellspannern für die Sattelstütze geschaut. original war ja ein 32er verbaut. Nur kan ich bei Hope, Tune usw nur welche mit 31,8 mm finden. Geht das, oder ist das zu eng?
Wobei auf der Tune Seite bei dem 31,8 er,  32mm Schelle dabei steht 
Ein wenig aufbiegen ist wohl auch Mist denke ich.
Oder hat vielleich jemand einen Tipp welche Firma einen schönen rot eloxierten in 32 mm anbietet.

Gruss Micha


----------



## baldur75 (11. Oktober 2008)

Es hat sich wieder ein klein wenig getan.
Nach dem Umzug habe ich nun einen schwarzen Syncros Vorbau montiert und ein paar Schuhe hat es auch schon mal bekommen.
Zudem habe ich eine komplette XT Ausstattung bekommen (735).

Gruss Micha 







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## baldur75 (9. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen.

hab mal etwas rotes von Ringle besorgt.
Und dafür die roten RF Kurbeln gegen polierte Syncros getauscht.
Gefällt mir etwas besser.
Nun bin ich noch auf der Suche nach roten Kettenblättern.
Versus hat ein paar nette Kookas auf seinem Xizang 
Sind die noch irgendwo zu bekommen? Oder was ähnlich schönes vielleicht?






[/URL][/IMG]
Gruss


----------



## planetsmasher (9. Juni 2009)

wow. optisch sehr schön.
zeig doch mal ein Vergleichsfoto wies mit der roten RF-Kurbel aussieht. Die polierte Syncros ist eigtl. fast zu schade um an dem Rahmen so unterzugehen. da muss was fetteres dran.

erinner ich mich richtig dass das pantera damals eher bottom-of-the-line war? dann ist dein tuning ja fast wie nen big-block in nen Manta zu pflanzen.

(absolut undogmatische) Grüsse

ps


----------



## baldur75 (9. Juni 2009)

planetsmasher schrieb:


> wow. optisch sehr schön.
> zeig doch mal ein Vergleichsfoto wies mit der roten RF-Kurbel aussieht. Die polierte Syncros ist eigtl. fast zu schade um an dem Rahmen so unterzugehen. da muss was fetteres dran.
> 
> erinner ich mich richtig dass das pantera damals eher bottom-of-the-line war? dann ist dein tuning ja fast wie nen big-block in nen Manta zu pflanzen.
> ...



Ja weiter oben ist ein Foto mit den roten RF. Passen aber nicht so von der Farbe her finde ich. Dann höchstens polieren.


----------



## tofu1000 (9. Juni 2009)

baldur75 schrieb:


> Passen aber nicht so von der Farbe her finde ich. Dann höchstens polieren.



 Bloß nicht! Polierte Turbinen schwimmen ja ab und zu mal in der Bucht, oder es findet sich jemand zum tauschen - je nachdem wie der Zustand der Kurbeln ist.... 

Passt das rot der MZ zu den Ringlé-Kram?


----------



## baldur75 (10. Juni 2009)

Na der Zustand der Kurbeln ist eher mäßig. Schon sehr viel von der Farbe abgerieben und die Decals sind auch nicht mehr komplett vorhanden.
Deswegen würde ich den Kurbeln wohl einen Gefallen tun denke ich.
Je nach Lichteinfall passt die Gabel nicht ganz zu Ringlerot. Hatte ich mir auch anders vorgestellt aber da kann ich noch drüber hinwegsehen.

Gruss Micha


----------



## tofu1000 (10. Juni 2009)

Na gut, wenn sie nicht mehr so prall aussieht... Aber dann würde ich eher chemisch entlacken (lassen) und ggf. mal bei Kollege Mad-Line vorbeischauen - der kann dir deine Kurbel dann vielleicht in Ringlé-rot färben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baldur75 (10. Juni 2009)

Ooohhh....

das ist wirklich eine vorzügliche Idee.
Vielen Dank, da werde ich mal anfragen.
Eloxieren wäre ne tolle Sache.



Gruss Micha


----------



## baldur75 (12. Juni 2009)

Hmm....
....wie schauts eigendlich mit Singlespeed aus?
Kann man dafür alle Naben und Kurbeln verwenden?
Würde mich ja auch noch reizen.


----------



## muttipullover (12. Juni 2009)

Ich hätte den passenden LRS im Angebot, siehe GT-Verkaufsthread, Preis ist noch verhandelbar.
Gruß Steffen


----------



## baldur75 (13. Juni 2009)

muttipullover schrieb:


> Ich hätte den passenden LRS im Angebot, siehe GT-Verkaufsthread, Preis ist noch verhandelbar.
> Gruß Steffen



Wäre was schönes, allerdings fehlt mir gerade das Geld.
Kann ich denn nun eigendlich jede Kurbel und Nabe für SSP benutzen?


----------



## aggressor2 (14. Juni 2009)

baldur75 schrieb:


> Kann ich denn nun eigendlich jede Kurbel und Nabe für SSP benutzen?



klar.
bei der kurbel geht eigentlich jedes kettenblatt und hinten brauchste halt so ein einzelnes ssp-ritzel, gibts mit spacern und abschlussring im paket eigentlich bei jedem versender.
und dann brauchste auch noch was zum kette spannen. da geht altes schaltwerk, oder halt ein kettenspanner.

das ist gut: point ssp-kit

bei den kettenspannern gibts halt welche mit 2 röllchen oder einem.
grundsätzlich solln die mit 2 röllchen besser spannen, als die mit einem, weil bei den 2 röllchen das ritzel mehr mit kette umschlossen wird.
ich denk aber, dass auch ein spanner mit einem röllchen gut funktioniert, wenn die kettenspannung nicht allzu gering ist und du nach oben spannen kannst.
noch ne möglichkeit, die mir grad einfällt ist, die kette mittels kettenführung am kettenblatt zu spannen. hat hoeckle an seinem einen titan-ssper. ist so eine führung, die wie ein e-type umwerfer mit innenlager an den rahmen geschraubt wird. soll gut funzen, aber etwas laut sein.

alle angaben aber ohne gewähr


----------



## baldur75 (14. Juni 2009)

Danke Dir 

Hab mir diesen Schritt überlegt weil meine XT Schaltgruppe auch nicht mehr so schön aussieht. Und mal was anderes für mich.
Zudem habe ich hier bei mir noch kein Bike mit SSP gesehen.
Man will ja auch gerne mal aus dem Ruder laufen 

Gruss Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (14. Juni 2009)

nix zu danken...


----------

